# برنامج تعليمي رائع جدا عن طائرات الايرباص ... حمل بسرعة



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انطلاقا من قلة المعلومات الموجودة والمتاحة في مجال الطيران أو حتى ندرتها، فكل ما تطلبه بحاج إلى الشراء في الغالب، أحببت أن أقدم لكم هذا البرنامج التعليمي عن طائرات الايرباص من طراز A 319/320/321، الذي يتمتع بالتنوع والشمولية في العرض حسب الاختصاص المطلوب سواء لمهندسي الهيكل والمحرك أو لمهندسي إلكترونيات الطائرات.

أتمنى أن تجدوا الفائدة في هذا البرنامج التعليمي، فهو بحق فرصة لا تعوض حملوه بأقصى سرعة، وإليكم روابط التحميل:



Airbus Training Part 01

http://ifile.it/8pj0xm3

Airbus Training Part 02

http://ifile.it/mkz8490

Airbus Training Part 03

http://ifile.it/gekxur4



Airbus Training Part 04

http://ifile.it/p85r36s

Airbus Training Part 05

http://ifile.it/tur3y52

Airbus Training Part 06

http://ifile.it/ovipb9y

Airbus Training Part 07

http://ifile.it/qrwfk45


بعد تحميل جميع الملفات المرفقة، اجمعها في مجلد واحد ثم فك ضغطها ابتداءاً من الملف الأول، حيث سيتتابع فك الضغط من الملفات البقية تباعاً، لتحصل على البرنامج كاملاً وما عليك سوى تشغيل الملف SETUP ليبدأ البرنامج بالعمل دون نسخه على CD. وتمتع بالتعلم.

​كود:
كلمة السر لفك الضغط لجميع الملفات هي:Airbus320​
__________________
منقول


----------



## hamzaaa (15 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على الافادة الرائعة


----------



## virtualknight (17 أبريل 2008)

تسلم الأيادي على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والغنية.


----------



## م المصري (17 أبريل 2008)

hamzaaa 

و 


virtualknight 



اشكر لكما مروركما الكريم ....


----------



## virtualknight (18 أبريل 2008)

مع كل الشكر لكن الروابط لا تعمل.


----------



## سقراط العرب (18 أبريل 2008)

مششششششكور كتير


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

virtualknight قال:


> مع كل الشكر لكن الروابط لا تعمل.


 
الروابط تعمل يا اخي .... 
و انا اقوم بالرد عليك حاليا .... اقوم بالتحميل 
جرب مستخدما save as


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

سقراط العرب قال:


> مششششششكور كتير


 
مرور كريم يا سقراط ...


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الروابط اخي م- المصري


----------



## مهند الرائع (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

في البداية أود أن أشكرك أخي م المصري على نقل المشاركة، وعلى أنك قد كتبت أنها منقولة، ولكن أود منك أخي الكرم في المرات القادمة ذكر المصدر الأساسي للمشاركة صراحة، وهذا لن يتنقص من الجهد الذي قمت به لتشارك بهذه المشاركة في هذا المنتدى، فقد بذلت جهداً في البحث والمتابعة ونقل المشاركة وهذا جهد تشكر عليه.

أما عن المصدر الأساسي لهذه المشاركة فهي منقولة عن مشاركة الأخ monther، مشرف منتدى مهندسي الطيران العرب.​ 
رابط المشاركة الأصلية:​ 
XXX​ 

وأود أن أوضح لك أن الغاية من ذكر المصدر الأساسي للمشاركة، هو من أجل الأمانة العلمية من جهة ومن أجل تعميق الفائدة للمهتمين بمجال الطيران من جهة ثانية، فعند ذكر المصدر الأساسي يمكن للمهتمين الإطلاع على مواضيع أخرى قد تهمهم وتفيدهم، كما أن ذكر المصدر يساعد على التنسيق بين المنتديات المهتمة بمجال الطيران مما يسهم في عدم التكرار في طرح المواضيع والسعي لطرح الجديد من المواضيع فقط.​ 
في النهاية تقبل تحياتي.​ 
والسلام ختام.​


----------



## م المصري (24 أبريل 2008)

اهلا يا مهند

مرورك شرفنا اخي الكريم ..... 

كما اننا يا اخي لا ننسب لأنفسنا ما ليس لنا ..... و لكن ننقل ما نراه مفيدا للأعضاء ..... ثم ننوه بأنه منقول 

و من يريد ان يبحث عن المصدر ..... يستطيع ذلك بكل سهوله باستخدام محركات البحث 

لكن قوانين المنتدي تمنع الاشاره الي اي منتديات اخري ...... لكنها تشدد علي التنويه بالنقل لحفظ الحقوق و ذكر المصدر في حالة الا يكون منتدي .... 

ايضا اريدك ان تمر علي مواضيع تكتب هنا بايدي و جهد ابناء هذا المنتدي و هذا القسم ثم تنقل الي منتديات الطيران المختلفه ....... و حسبنا ان يكون الناقل منوها بنقلها ...... 

مرة اخري شرفتنا ...... و في انتظار جديدك و الا يقتصر الجديد علي صفة معرفك 

تحاياي


----------



## meid79 (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الروابط اخي


----------



## م.وسيم (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم

بس لو ممكن حل لهالمشكله لانه طلعت روحي لنزلت الملفات





http://www8.0zz0.com/2008/07/06/05/542812785.jpg


----------

